# Intermezzo in B Minor



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

View attachment Intermezzo.pdf


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fintermezzo-in-b-minor

I based this of the 1st Intermezzo of Brahms - op. 119
What do you think?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

A word of advice about presentation, from composer to composer: Especially if you are a young, amateur or just starting composer, never present your piece and tell people it's based on another piece even if it is. When you say that your piece is based on or inspired by another piece it immediately puts that other piece in the audience's head and forces them, in a sense, to compare the two and I think you and I both agree that comparing your music to Brahms won't end well for you as a composer  . Instead of revealing your inspiration right away, first let the audience hear your piece on its own terms. 

As for the piece itself I think what you need to do now is really think about where you want your piece to go. It sometimes sounds like it's going in circles or nowhere. One of your goals as a composer, imo, should be to find out exactly what is needed and what is not and only write what is necessary to make the piece work. That can be a little subjective but within some objective boundaries. I suggest maybe try sketching a "map" of the piece and work out a sort of blueprint that lets you sort out the major tent poles of the work.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Your version ends up sounding more New Age than Romantic. Although you've kept the disposition of the original arpeggio at the beginning, it doesn't have the same sense of harmonic progression and movement that the original does. The parallel fifths in bar 31 sound extremely out of place.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

As both violadude & Mahlerian have pointed out, your harmonic flow is nebulous at times. What bothers me even more is your cadences as they lack logic. Also you need to deal with the clash of D natural and D# in mss 10 & 38.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have also composed this.

__
https://soundcloud.com/

I will post the score tomorrow


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Your G minor rhapsody was kind of cool.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ravndal said:


> Your G minor rhapsody was kind of cool.


Thanks!

..................


----------

